# Noise Marines!



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

so i decided today at work, with my bland life going about, that id like a hot pink army, and so obviously, noise marines are the way to go! but im not terribly sure how to do this, i have a rough list written up, that mimics most single god themed lists, but i cant decide if the sonic weapons are worth it, because yes theyre usful, but they also up the squad another 35-50 points, and im not sure if im that into that, but it also costs a lot of cash to pick up the 3 or 4 conversion packs i would need from games workshop for the weapons, so are sonic weapons worth the points and the $$$ needed to feild them one every noise marine? or will i be all good and well just dismounted a rhino and firing my normal bolters?


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

Sonic weapons are bloody useful for me, but of course I mostly play on Vassal so $$$ is less of a concern. The sheer weight of fire adds a lot to a unit, though, and I'd say at the very least definitely put a Blastmaster in each unit for busting heavier armor and laying down delicious pie. Personally I'm in favor of 'em, but I imagine Noise Marines can still hold out alright with bolters if need be.


----------



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

but can they hold out if they are the only type of unit on the board? these noise marines will not be supported by anything except 3 oblits, a pred, and the rhinos they come in, so im a little concerned theyll be underpowered.


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

If you can, drop them in such a way that the Rhino blocks assaults. In a shoot-out, Noise Marines will drop most other infantry, especially with sonic weapons. And if you can, Raptors make a nice combo unit with them, providing some fast, intercepting punch. Lesser Daemons are also acceptable if you get an icon nearby, since summoned Daemons can assault when they strike in and you can put 20 of them on the field for only a couple hundred points, so they're a hefty meatshield.


----------



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

interesting idea, im kinda considering 3 man squads of bikers, with 2 meltas on each as interfearance, any ideas on that?


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

I haven't had much luck with bikes (aside from Eldar Jetbikes, which are godly) myself, but it could work. The meltas would add some AT punch as well, which is always nice. One nice thing about Raptors is their ability to take plasma pistols or power weapons (or both), letting them hunt MEQ pretty efficiently.


----------



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

thats true, idk, theyre a little out of my budget, i scrapped together a pretty decent looking and ridiculously cheap list, tell me whatcha think of this

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=42783

posting on that directly would be preferable! thanx!


----------



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

also, where can i get a module for 40k for vassal? i cant track one down, think its GW being dick heads about copy right laws again, you know any place to get one??


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

You're quite right - V40k's download site has been shut down, but the servers still run. If you hop on MSN I can probably provide you with the module though.


----------



## xCr0okz- (Jul 20, 2009)

What would be the point of even taking noise marines if you don't use the sonic weapons. Noise marines are awesome they are a very stable firing force and with a squad of plague marines no one will capture an objective they are holding.


----------



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

haha, noise marines can be used as assault units to, if you dont want the sonic weapons, although not nearly as effective at it against power armor, your still capable of dealing with any swarm. and T, you want me to add you on msn?


----------



## xCr0okz- (Jul 20, 2009)

True, yet the only difference between them and normal CSM is a higher initiative. The same could be accomplished by giving a squad the MoS.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

xCr0okz- said:


> True, yet the only difference between them and normal CSM is a higher initiative. The same could be accomplished by giving a squad the MoS.


Not really.
Keep in mind, DOOM SIREN!
S5 AP3 flamer?
Yes please!

Use that, charge them, you're laughing.

As for the Sonic weapons, I'd probably take a squad of 10 of them, Doom Siren and Power Weapon on the sarge, 4-5 with Sonic Blasters, and 1 Blast Master.
That's a pretty powerful squad, and you've got some 'dead weight' to lose to random wounds, so you don't lose so many important gunners.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

i run a very evil list of noise marines - i will put my list up and a reason behind each one when i have a bit more time coz i got to go do BBQ now and change my darling boys stinky poo bum. i came 2nd at devourer with this list and the army itself has been unbeaten for over a year now! (due to my knowledge of the list and what to do where) i think a pure noise army is the most competive single deity csm army you can do if you do it well. i will post when i get back from eating my own body weight in meat!


----------



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

alright sounds good, and i got ahold of some sonic blasters so i think itll work out to be fine, i would really appreciate you guys check out my army list because i really need opinions on it! thanx
Emperors First Bornz

HQ - 430 pts

Abbadon the Despoiler - 275 pts

Deamon Prince - 155 pts
Wings 
Lash of Submission
Mark of Sleenash 

Troops - 670

Noise Marines - 335 pts
Noise Champion 
Power Fist 
Doom Siren 
1x Noise Marine 
Blast Master 
6x Noise Marine 
6x Sonic Weapons 
Rhino - 50 pts
Extra Armor 

Noise Marines - 335 pts
Noise Champion 
Power Fist 
Doom Siren
1x Noise Marine 
Blast Master 
6x Noise Marine 
6x Sonic Weapons 
Rhino 
Extra Armor 

Elites - 195 pts

Terminators - 195 pts
1x Terminator Champion 
1x Terminator 
Heavy Flamer 
1x Terminator 
2x Terminator 
2x Chainfist 

Fast Attack - 298 pts

Biker Squad - 149 pts
Biker Champion 
Power Weapon 
2x Bikers 
2x Meltagun 

Biker Squad - 149 pts
Biker Champion 
Power Weapon
2x Bikers 
2x Meltagun

Heavy Support - 150 pts

Obliterator Cult - 150 pts
2x Obliterator

This is meant to be a way way way budgeted list, and im able to get all this for under $300, which is why i like the list, this is part of a cycle me and my friends are doing, each of us is doing one of the chaos gods, and we have to make the list for less than $300, and we wanna see who'll win, and my buddy took my first choice of nurgle, so im goin with pink pride , so ya, advice would be great, but ill letcha know if its out of my budget.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm afraid I find mixed up noise marine units horribly inefficient. Whatever you are doing, you are wasting points - either on guns you aren't firing or close combat weapons you aren't hitting anyone with.

At 1750 points you probably need more than 2 units of troops, especially if the units aren't especially tough.

There are elements of that army that I like and others that I don't. The terminators and Abaddon desperately need a transport, or they are just plasma bait. It's really a very small army and pretty vulnerable to enemy shooting at the moment. Too few of the units are a threat at the start of the game so an enemy is going to have an easy time early on. The fast units you do have, like the bikes, are very easy to take away.

I think it's an ok start and you can play some games with it, then see what you need to add.


----------



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

sounds like a good plan, and im aware of the vulnerabilities in the army, but there things i cant really remedy, i dont have the money for the land raider for the termies so at the moment theyre just deep striking to save the cash, and im not sure what to do with abbadon, i think he'll be hitching with a squad of noiseies, and the troop thing is definitely the most worrisome thing but i dont really know how to fix it considering noise marines run $85 a squad with sonics and rhino...so that goes WAYYY over budget, but ya, any idea for things to swap?


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

id defo drop abbadon! plus you can make sonic blasters easily with little cost. just buy some chaos vehicles (which u will do i dont doubt. and use the dragon like heads and glue them on a cut down bolter and add a few wires to ur backpack from the stock! licence to play with this one. will keep the cost down 2!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MJayC50 said:


> id defo drop abbadon! plus you can make sonic blasters easily with little cost. just buy some chaos vehicles (which u will do i dont doubt. and use the dragon like heads and glue them on a cut down bolter and add a few wires to ur backpack from the stock! licence to play with this one. will keep the cost down 2!


That's actually an alright idea.
And you're lucky I could read that, it was borderline illegible.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

as promised. no point values tho. if u have the dex u can check!

Hq. lash prince with wings - who dosent love these? im sure its why most ppl play noisey now- and have a "its fluffy excuse" i know coz im one of them! dont throw him away tho. dont let him get picked on. heavy weap teams dont like being moved backwards 2d6 so they cant shoot for 2 turns (as they have to remove aswell haha) or lash into the open for a pie plate/plasma plate. his job is to go after dreadnaughts and armour as his 2d6 ap kicks arse. plus i cant deal much with many tanks at range so i tend to get stuck into them. but we all know how awesome this can be so il leave it there.

heavy. 2 ccw defilers - also one of my loves in this game - 6 attacks on the charge! admittedly only half hit but still goes b4 powerfists! DONT get into combat with other dreadys as they will eat u alive. they go b4 u and i dont like risking it one on one. if another squad is supporting the attack i would risk it. just to make sure i can fell the dready b4 my next turn. CC mosnter it is. great for tanks again. it can also fleet (if it looses its battlecannon) or sit back and fire plates (if it gets immobilised) one or the other generally happens to one of the two. but if its got more than one role then let ur oppenant decide what it will do. pie plates with lash prince is also a winner. plus 2 defilers attract fire from rhinos and lash prince and oblitz. something that makes ur oppenent make hard choices.

heavy. 2 oblitz -  great for pie plasma after lash on those pesky termies. if u have range and lash conditions it seems a shame not to have 2 chances of rolling a hit on scatter dice. hence i go with 2. i always start with them on the board. dp dreadys dont like 2 multi melts or they can just throw lascannon shots at transports (to get the juicey meat outside so the sonic doods can shine). look after them. stick em in cover and spread em as wide as u can! get someone else to kill the stuff that can instakill them. like lashing a heavy weaps team away as discussed or hurling pie plates or blocking with rhinos and the such.

elite - 6 chosen in rhino with combi plasma (3 chosen have plasmaguns) love these guys - i may even outflank with these but i normally start on the board. its another smoke screen tank to congo with. and if i go 6 i can shoot 4 or six plasma shots at 12 inch range. or get out if there are some tasty shots and fire 8 (at mostrous creatures for example) also good for other transports so the noise boys can come in and do the hardwork again. just be careful with them. chosen suck. they fall like ultramarines. this is possible the only unit that is not at all versatile in my list (but it does tend to work well!)

troops 2 x noise marine squads  in rhinos with combi plasma
7 sonic blasters 2 bolters and champ with bolter. doom siren and power fist (one icon aswell in the blasters). sonics are awesome. i use my marines as close combat/close range fire guys. by turn 2/3 they are normally in optimum range to have gotten out of a stationary rhino. moved. shot.doomsirened and then assaulted the remains. this works beautifully. horde or otherwise (even monstrous creatures with a lower i5 (nids) ap3 template is just the best use of 15 points. marines hate it and gaurd hate it and orks aswell! i sometimes even go 12 and get out to have a sneaky template and shootout. somethimes works. best make sure u arent gonna leave em out on their own tho. these guys are expensive and made of glass. PROTECT EM! after the template u then have 14 sonic shots and 2 pistol shots. 16 shots in all. 12 hit 6 wound 2 more dead. then the rhino if it can aswell 4 more shots. then assualt time. i5 so thats 27 attacks b4 other marines. i wont bore u with stats. but thats 45 st4 attacks b4 most other things can even get a look in. then the power fist. again for verstatility. much better than power weap. wounding is hard with pw. always go for the kills at the end so u can win combat. he shud kill one or two or wack that monstrous creature away.

troops 4 x 5 demons

using the icons to drop in. its a hard pressed thing for these guys. so little of them and they dont like being in combat with anything that has a better save than they do. they support the marines only. or il thro them at sum guardsmen or dire avengers. just to stop them doing n e thing else and getting shot next turn. these guys i can also leave in cover on an objective. let the rest of the game pass them by. at 65 pts they have won me more games than any other unit. 

its all about diversity with this army. it doesnt like orcs much but if played right they can beat em. infact them and dark eldar i play very defencively against. i let them come to me and take advantage of the heavy 3 option on my sonics. easy when u know how! il add more later if u like or explain stuff if u have questions.


----------



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

ya...thats for sure a good idea!!! i like that...and id like to replace abbadon but hes filling 275 points for $16 which is really helpful to keep costs down...but i could most certainly try the dragon head thing...idk, my other idea was a squad of vanilla marines with 2 plasma guns and the commander has a power sword mounted in a rhino, this would pay off abbadons points and get me a 3rd troop choice, any opinions on that?


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

know what id do? what i have done? i think i spent about 100 quid on all my army. the rest i made from the spare bits from the kits and various space marines and rhino's i had lying around. defiler kit is amazing for bits and bobs! just get creative! I have some individual themed doods in the noise squad. i like the guy who used to be khorne but now uses his big "khorne" helmet, the hair from his chainaxe haft. and his belt buckle. and shoulder pad to display his likeness to the playboy bunny! i love him - il get u a picture


----------



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

im afraid i have no bitz...all the chaos bitz i would have had access to have been scavanged and used in all sorts of things


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

know what you mean... 3000 points of chaos half of which came from imperial marines and "filthed" up and 3000 points of kustom orky goodness wiped me out  but if ur gonna be on a budget im sure ebay has lots of cheap sprues you can buy (just an idea if the $ is tight)


----------

